
Introducing CloudFlare Origin CA - jackgavigan
https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-ca-encryption-origin/
======
jlgaddis
Apparently there was some confusion in the comments on this blog post -- and
likely most HN'ers realize this -- but just to be clear:

These certificates are issued by CloudFlare's private CA. The root CA
certificates are not trusted by Firefox, Chrome, etc. These certificates
aren't intended to be used on hosts that are directly reachable by end users /
site visitors -- only on the "origin" hosts that CloudFlare's proxies connect
to.

